# Nur Hand-Werkzeug angezeigt



## Jellysheep (6. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
Photoshop zeigt bei mir manchmal nur dieses Symbol der Hand an, egal welches Tool ich ausgewählt habe.
Ein paar Minuten danach ist es wieder anders. 
Woran liegt das und wie kann ich es abstellen?


----------



## timestamp (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo

das hier dürfte interesant für dich sein: click me


----------



## Jellysheep (6. Mai 2010)

Oh ja, eine sehr interessante Seite. 

Normalerweise schaue ich immer erst bei Google. Ich hab nur gedacht, dass das Problem nicht so häufig auftritt, als dass es bei Google angezeigt wird. 
Jetzt geht es aber wieder, dankeschön!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Mai 2010)

Und damit künftige Leser nicht dumm sterben, hier die 2 Lösungsmöglichkeiten:


Einmal kurz die Leertaste drücken und schauen ob es danach wieder wie gewünscht funktioniert
Sollte Punkt 1 nicht geholfen haben, dann Photoshop beenden und bei gedrückten STRG+SHIFT+ALT Tasten neu starten. Dies setzt die Voreinstellungen zurück auf Werkseinstellungen und ist üblicherweise ein sehr guter Problemlöser in Photoshop.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gast170816 (10. Mai 2010)

*Photoshop verschiebt immer Ordner statt Ebene*



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Und damit künftige Leser nicht dumm sterben, hier die 2 Lösungsmöglichkeiten:
> 
> 
> Einmal kurz die Leertaste drücken und schauen ob es danach wieder wie gewünscht funktioniert
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe diese zwei Tipps hier ausprobiert. Hat aber nicht geholfen
Mein Problem ist jedoch nicht das mit dem Hand-Werkzeug... Wenn ich eine Ebene verschieben will springt Photoshop permanent einen der Ordner an, die sich auch in der Photoshop-Datei befinden.
Das hatte ich noch nie, ich denke es muss auch an irgendeiner Tastenkombination liegen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Mai 2010)

Hast du, wenn das Handwerkzeug ausgewählt ist, oben in den Werkzeugoptionen vielleicht
aus Versehen "Ebene automatisch auswählen" bzw. "Gruppe automatisch auswählen" aktiviert?

Gruß
Martin

PS: Lösungen funktionieren üblicherweise nur für konkrete Probleme.
Da dein Problem ein völlig anderes ist, kann natürlich auch die Lösung eine völlig andere sein.


----------



## nightfever (14. Mai 2010)

Kenne das Hand-Problem, hab ich auch ab und zu mal. Nach einem Computerneustart geht's wieder normal.


----------

